# Replacing OEM radio/dvd with OEM radio/dvd with navigation



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You've answered all of your own questions . I like guys like you that only need to confirm that this swap is all out of your own POCKET .

So yes . 
Yes and 
Yes to affirm your assumptions .. 

Any dealer worth their salt will let ya know of your total out of pocket costs that are necessary to flash the BCM for you .. 

You should only need a GPS antenna and cable !


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2015)

Brian,
these are not assumptions. these are questions. i went to a dealership and the parts department was no help at all with what i will need to make this swap work. they printed off a wiring diagram that was very little help. no break down of cable/harness that plugs into the back of the radio at all. no gps cable or antenna shown.


----------



## 0ldjoblo (Feb 14, 2015)

I would be Leary of peeps that know nothing,,,


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is the same entertainment radio with the added Navigation circuit .. you see an added antenna GPS fitting on the back of the H U ..

What else do you want .. 
Pull the 1 you wnat to replace out and then examine the wiring in comparison .. this procedure should allow you to visually confirm what is needed . 

Good Luck and here is a site just for you to peruse at your leasure .....Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now you people are getting a bit long winded and quite disconcerting at this time of the year .. if you do not have any practical experience in this field then do not attempt to undertake such monumental tasks ...

There is too many things that you will botch up .. 

Every some ones just have to have instantaneuos gratifation .

Sheesh ................


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Bad news. It looks like the entire entertainment system is different. Different display, different radio , different controls. There's also the addition of an antenna splinter so the nav unit can get a GPS signal. And the wiring harness looks to be different as well because everything has a different connector pin-out is different.

Also be on the lookout for presence/absence of RPO Codes KTA - it means there's an added Multimedia player interface. When it's present, the Aux and USB jacks connect to it. If it's absent, then they go direct to the radio.

Code UQA indicates the Pioneer upgrade. As far as I can tell, it may be the same radio, as it uses the same pinouts.

Bottom line, I'm not sure if you're going to be able to get all the parts off of eBay. Not unless the seller knows what it takes to do an upgrade. You may be better off finding a wreck and pulling all the associated parts yourself.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

ChevyGuy's advice is spot on, it would almost be easier to trade in the car and get what you want in another cruze !!
more than a uphill battle to make it work, what are we really missing, the radio is not that bad AND is fully integrated with the vehicle
I came to the conclusion it was just the GPS and I decided to use the dash pod and put a better GPS with free lifetime map updates
I did also add a 4 channel 50 watt amp and woofers on the rear deck to improve the bass and fullness of the sound and I feel I have a better than
stock cruze with the pioneer upgrade and GPS--all for a lot less money !
maybe a sticky is needed for the options to upgrade the radio along with their limitations !


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Get a hold of GTPprix. Whoever he works with programs the head units. He can help.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you Everyone

For $218 i purchased the receiver/Nav unit and controller off of Ebay. The touch screen that was in my car has the correct part Number ( 22851302) for the Touch screen w/navigation. I also want to add that touch screens are not vin specific. I took a really hard look at the back of both receivers. the only difference is that the receiver with navigation has an added GPS antenna hook up. everything else is identical. after looking hard at the GPS port in the nav unit, i decided to purchase a stand alone GPS antenna for a Hummer/Cadillac that fit the port perfectly. It cost only $12. It works Great and is much cheaper and easier than replacing wiring harnesses in the car.

I installed the receiver and controller and headed to the dealership to have it flashed with my cars vin number. They flashed it for $98. I picked the car up and the GPS unit is working great from the touch screen. All touch screen buttons related to navigation are working great.

The only issue i see is that the 3 navigation buttons on the controller are not functional. i assume that a slight modification is needed to the cable that plugs into the back of the controller. All other buttons and functions on this navigatgion controller work great. i can access all car functions and all areas. just 3 dead navigation buttons. 

For $318 dollars i have added Navigation to my 2013 Cruze at a minimal price and i love it! I would love to however have the 3 navigation buttons functional on the controller and would love to hear what you all think about it!!

I have sent GTPprix an email. no response yet.


----------

